
Amazon seems to have gone HTTPS - homero
https://www.amazon.com/?
======
cjbprime
This happened a while ago. Maybe six months ago?

~~~
homero
Crazy I just noticed it, I doubt it was everyone though

------
Bino
Wait what, they weren't https before, that's way more chocking

~~~
cjbprime
They used to be https for checkout pages but not item info pages, and now
(where now means earlier this year) they're https for both.

